# Autocruise Starburst Heater



## goldie (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a Autocruise Marquis Starlet II ( Marquise own version of a Starburst) 2007 year, with Eberspacher Water and Van Heating System,
I can get the water to heat up OK both on hook-up and without, but I can only get the van heating to work on fuel, it will not heat up whilst on hook-up, the blow air fans work but it will not heat up. 
I am sure both systems should work with and without hook-up.

What am I doing wrong?

Many thanks,
Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I don't know exactly what Eberspacher System you have in yours ( probably a 'Combitronic' ) but if you have the digital control panel you can ( or may be able to ) select the fuel source for separately for the water heating and for the room heating. The options are for '240v', 'diesel', 'both'. The 'both' option may be 'Auto' or ............. sorry, forget what but there won't be more than 3 option I think.

Do you not have a handbook with your motorhome? It should be explained in there or see this website for a downloadable Operating Guide, depending on what model you have.

Harvey

http://eberspacher.com/support-and-downloads/technical-documents.html


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The Heating works on either Diesel or mains or both together under boost.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Wonder if there is a common fault mine trips the box on camping sites when used on 240 volts.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

goldie seems to have gone off to do other things .... but thanks grumpyman ;;;; yes 'boost' it is.,,, bit of brain fade  

Does both your your water and air heating trip the sites? They are separate heaters.

Harvey


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No only the heater on 240 volt, to add to that I have contacted the Deaer who looked at it under warranty and who at the time stated we have not found the fault so if it happens again bring it back under warranty. Now they say I have left it to long,tried to explain how I do not use the heater in summer. :roll:


----------

